# These SP's good for offshore work?



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Guys

Got a packed of these in 100mm, wondering if they would be suitable for forster by just bumping them around the ocean floor?

Cheers
Ash


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent! now all I have to do is find snapper in Forster! I liked these as the hooks are already attached, add's to the simplicity of the set up!

Looks like another mag i need to buy


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Ash, I'm not a huge fan of the slick rigs. They feel a bit big and clunky to me, and I reckon they are too heavily weighted. I've never really done too well on them compared to a regular old jighead+plastic setup. I also like the versatility of being able to change SP tails and jighead weights depending on water depth, current etc. In my opinion, if you are after good snapper plastics for offshore work, you'd do a lot worse than picking up a few packets of Nitro or TT jigheads in 1/8, 1/6 and 1/4 ounce with #1-#2/0 hooks and a few packets of GULP SPs in 3"-5" :wink:

Paffoh has done very well on BIG ooglies off Bateman's Bay using the technicolour yawn version of the 100mm slick rig.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheers for the tips Jason! I can understand the benefits of being able to change rigs on the fly! typically lazy, but if I am not catching fish and others are then I change rigs super fast!

Will make sure I am well set up with some back up plastics and heads, probably already have enough, but you never know........

I am not sure how much offshore work I will be doing, going to Forster armed with about 20 poppers and some SP's for flathead for the lake which is where I will spend most of my time.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ash I've had success with the black/gold one on lizards and also a similar one from kokoda in same colour


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Ash I've had success with the black/gold one on lizards


Hey Richo, I couldn't agree more, truth be told, I have caught lizards on nothing else but black/gold squidgies! and asides from redfin, remain my top caught fish (only been fishing for 3.5 years).


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

kraley said:


> Starlo has some piccies of himself and those very lures hanging out of the mouths of some pretty good sized snapper in this month's Modern Fishing.


 I've got a whole tackle box full of lures from over the years that I bought just because I saw someone in a fishing magazine using 'em.Come to think of it,I think I'm still doing it.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Just goes to proove, lures cach more fisherpersons than fish!

Jim H


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZpUvOEAAD7fgAASQO9QACAoXAA/7/+gMAFNSiGgk9TTJkm1NGg0NGmhoYaGTIGRiDEyaGmBqehBTPUGp6aoAAemSGCsJC1666+0kdefbu9m0FNM5d4bQSqKq3tG4rarowvV3VQJGJG/skRmkFVjNDppbOszxgtHwyykJIj6xC4u63CLVBmm7Bsq8TLkDMyGgynryS5jnNTMrt9NlVoC63RGaAnSA4ibRYYwc8d08/HbQMbJQhujsyS7b6iVp6PU1I98h1yFBYXIwOAQA3lsOojtkNUIRfyABDQ7zFQsfffbiHvi9abhxpLeU8BZSjpBUc2EA+u9MDjOHRU1xpFERgJmTgPcRA+1/dmciFgNtPm4XENPLXwwqRU8paQQkxKdgsphOVQRvabUhIdJomPJUSJFQuZbyWNaRgIaZhIBQ4UPUjvdKGFAcRO1xFZkcBESzb+LuSKcKEhNKl5wgA==


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The slick rigs work pretty good when drifting at about 2-3 kilometers per hour. The weight of the rig keeps the lure down in the water column. I find the squidgie rigs seem to produce some very good results. I have not used them as often as gulps - I bought into the Gulp hype and have bought quite a few packets. Some work well - others don't seem to produce any results at all (Gulp Squid).

Try different things. Drift with them - cast'n' retrieve. Or even troll. Defiantly worth the money.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRVTJ3wAABpfgAASUOeAAiCAWAo/b//gIACKhqMpojBpimGiMaCegNU9E2poAAAANNNGkBOZkQ4hw/HJ4YamQPaN3XZVsrodeZpzFIdheXpN0RGFBQb0OykfB/IQog5tLwhJPbEnh8vYkxmCJjZk/myQdCZy0fFU6Sge1lzQ2P0fx0q2J2WLBNRKBNIjJL+3EAcAXxej8XckU4UJAVUyd8A=


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

There was an article in Bush N BEach I think a while ago where they were modifying the slick rigs to be used in the shallows of the dams for Barra.

Essentially they sliced the belly open, and just hacked the weight with sidecutters. Once you had the weight how you wanted it, just use a hot knife blade to seal the belly back up.


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2007)

slick rigs are even easier to modify as the plastic is replaceable and the head can be lighten up a fair bit.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Got bloody heaps of them, love the BIG 120mm + Technicolour Yawn!

Bought about 6 packets of 90 - 100mm size including every colour and a few double ups ( As Red says, Drop Bear / Frostbite perfect Snapper colour ), got axed last coast trip but lost fish so hoping to use the smaller ones this weekend around Batemans Bay.

Good thing Ash about the 120mm size is in calm conditions I could see the rig being flicked off the bottom ( On the Pirahna Max 10 ), then I could see the fish come in using FISH ID and WHAM, OOGLIE ON!

Might try spraying some Garlic or Prawn scent on them this time, I often chuck Pillies around as I like fishing bait so that might help too...

All in all, I rate them...


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Worked well for me on the barra!!!! Medium wind once they hit the water in the shallow stuff (3mtrs)

They have a good swimming action and would be good for trolling I reckon.


----------

